# No offense to sprinklerfitters........



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

......but why is there a forum for that stuff on this site. Isn't this the Proffessional Plumbers Forum? Last time I checked, sprinklerfitting was a different ticket.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

many states including mine are going to allow master plumbers to install residential sprinkler systems in the months to come.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is for plumbing professionals, not just plumbers only.

No other site compares to what we have here.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

No other site compares to what we have here......
*plumb·ing* (pl







ng) 
_n._ *1. *The pipes, fixtures, and other apparatus of a water, gas, or sewage system in a building.
*2. *The work or trade of a plumber.
*3. *_Informal_ An arrangement of bodily vessels or ducts

I would say sprinklerfitting is under definition 1.:jester:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

even pipe fitters. but why "engineers"? please. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My two cents is that we ought to be open to all facets of pipe trades; sprinkies, plumbers, pipefitters/welders, but it's not my call.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> ......but why is there a forum for that stuff on this site. Isn't this the Proffessional Plumbers Forum? Last time I checked, sprinklerfitting was a different ticket.


Like plumbpro said many states are allowing plumbers to get certified in resi. fire sprinkler systems. Matter of fact I got my masters about 8 months ago.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Here in Colorado residential fire sprinkler systems are now part of the plumbing code.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

There is often some jurisdictional encroachment among the piping trades. Let's face it, we share many skills, tools and knowledge. In some areas, there may not be an adequate population to support all the pipe trades, so some of us have to work a little beyond what many would consider our historic or classic scope of practice. There are also political, economic and practical reasons for why some areas of practice are shared among several trades.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> many states including mine are going to allow master plumbers to install residential sprinkler systems in the months to come.


 
I think Plumb Pro hit the nail on the head. :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

A plumber can be a pipefitter but a pipefitter can't be a plumber.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

copperhead said:


> A plumber can be a pipefitter but a pipefitter can't be a plumber.


 

I told that to a pipefitter one day and said "ok well then finish up the welding on the SS pipe then". I said cant got plumbing to do.:whistling2:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

copperhead said:


> A plumber can be a pipefitter but a pipefitter can't be a plumber.


My old local was a combined local, plumbers and pipefitters. My book said fitter, and I have a plumbing license, so I can do both, I just can't weld. I know quite a few guys whose book said plumber and they are some of the best fitters at the outages and turn-a-rounds.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> My old local was a combined local, plumbers and pipefitters. My book said fitter, and I have a plumbing license, so I can do both, I just can't weld. I know quite a few guys whose book said plumber and they are some of the best fitters at the outages and turn-a-rounds.


Same here Jeff. #491 is combined too. I can plumb, fit, and weld....


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Engineers???*

ENGINEERS??? what am i missing here? breid..........:rockon:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Same here Jeff. #491 is combined too. I can plumb, fit, and weld....


I would love to see your avatar weld!


----------

